# Meguiars Waterless Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone used this yet? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Not used it myself but would imagine it`ll do the job, problem is theres just that much competition and cheaper products available.


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

I was thinking of using it, i live in a flat and my garage is too far away and has no access to water or electric so is a right nightmare when it comes to doing anything with my car! So was hoping this would help in my fight against keeping the car clean easier! Also being a spray on job would be great!


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

It would be nice if they had a concentrated version.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

**caz** said:


> I was thinking of using it, i live in a flat and my garage is too far away and has no access to water or electric so is a right nightmare when it comes to doing anything with my car! So was hoping this would help in my fight against keeping the car clean easier! Also being a spray on job would be great!


Get yourself some ONR :thumb:


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Get yourself some ONR :thumb:


Ive been looking at the topics on here about that stuff, but the problem is the lack of water 

Unless this can be used in a spray technic like the megs is suggesting?


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

**caz** said:


> Ive been looking at the topics on here about that stuff, but the problem is the lack of water
> 
> Unless this can be used in a spray technic like the megs is suggesting?


I live in a top floor flat and ONR is my best friend.

Can't you fill your bucket with ONR solution and carry it to your car?


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

bigalj said:


> I live in a top floor flat and ONR is my best friend.
> 
> Can't you fill your bucket with ONR solution and carry it to your car?


I probably could at a push apart from the distance to where my garage is, its not "impossible" just inconvenient!

Can ONR be used as a spray on waterless wash?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

**caz** said:


> I probably could at a push apart from the distance to where my garage is, its not "impossible" just inconvenient!
> 
> Can ONR be used as a spray on waterless wash?


Yes of course you can, its one of my favourites used with a pressure sprayer :thumb:


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yes of course you can, its one of my favourites used with a pressure sprayer :thumb:


Something like this then? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4162e4284a

How much ONR do you use? Is a 2l one big enough? I have a mk5 zetec s fiesta

Do you just spray on, wipe off?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

**caz** said:


> Something like this then? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professio...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4162e4284a
> 
> How much ONR do you use? Is a 2l one big enough? I have a mk5 zetec s fiesta
> 
> Do you just spray on, wipe off?


Yeah perfect, a good soak then wipe and do again if still dirty.
Try a cap full of ONR, see how it goes and adjust to suit.


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah perfect, a good soak then wipe and do again if still dirty.
> Try a cap full of ONR, see how it goes and adjust to suit.


Ok thank you, just need to source the best price on ONR now! lol


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-formula-p-370.html
or
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-formula-gallon-sizes-p-242.html


----------



## **caz** (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the links

This works out a lil cheaper (about 50p) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Optimum-N...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item20b897fcf9


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I bought a bottle of the waterless Meguiar's cleaner on Sunday, partly to combat the impending hosepipe ban but also so I can clean the car when I drive up to the French Car Show in June, as I doubt there will be any water on hand.

I'll report back once I've had a chance to try it.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

£15 for 700ml??? i dont think i will be getting any. ONR for me.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

When i spoke to Meguiars UK about it, the said they are refusing to produce it in the UK, but speaking them and Megs in Australia, they confirmed it was pretty much based about Last Touch.....

Other alternatives are:

Dodo Juice Basic of Bling detail spray
Chemical Guys Ecosmart RU
Autogylm do one as well.....

plus the others you see on shoppin channels....

I have used Dodo Juice Time to Dry as a waterless (loose used term as there is water in the product) wash and have a video, i was using it for test purposes....and i have used Chemical Guys RU, still use Chemical Guys one for cleaning....have a look at the following vids for an insight, but as a say the DJ one was testing as i knew it can be used for that, just an expensive option....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

One handed washing - impressive


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Prism Detailing said:


> When i spoke to Meguiars UK about it, the said they are refusing to produce it in the UK, but speaking them and Megs in Australia, they confirmed it was pretty much based about Last Touch.....


I am very confused and surprised by this statement.

When I visited Meguiar's UK HQ three weeks ago, they were raving about the Anywhere product and how good it was, not to mention the potential for sales if a hosepipe ban was called (which it subsequently was), nothing they said suggested they were cold-shouldering it, let along refusing to manufacture it in the UK.

Yes, the stock they are currently shipping to distributors (and that I have purchased) is manufactured in the US, but that is more likely due to them wanting to gauge the size of the market for it before committing investment to a UK production and bottling run.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It was last year I spoke them, so maybe they have changed their minds since then


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

A waterless wash i.e. a ready-mixed solution sold as a ready to use product
from the container is always going to be an expensive option compared to 
ONR. Whilst most WWs bring everything - cleaning and waxing - into just 
one relatively quick process, they aren't going to have the sheer versatility 
of ONR. The introduction of the hosepipe ban will provide a boost in sales of 
waterless wash products, though from our point of view as detailers, I'm not 
sure that it'll properly satisfy our expectations.

Before I came to DW, I was regularly using Greased Lightning Showroom Shine
(GLSS) with very pleasing results. One drawback though was dealing with the
overspray that annoyingly dries white, invariably in the most inaccessible places. 
The biggest drawback with GLSS is in its marketing methods, mainly in
its grossly inflated price point which all other companies seem take their lead 
from. Even at the "discounted" price of £15 a litre, it is not value for money!

The sheer variety of techniques that we have available with ONR, for me, 
makes it a natural detailer's choice when faced with a water shortage. I've 
been shrugging my shoulders at the people who are seeing the hosepipe ban 
as something akin to the end of the World. It isn't and the technology has
been around for some years. I seem to have vague recollections of ONR
being a product of the year winner even before I joined DW!

It's my belief that we all ought to be treating water with far more respect! 
From many posts that I've read, I believe that people are not yet recognising 
the serious implications of these incredibly dry winters, followed by drier than 
usual springs. There's no reason to not be able to continue to enjoy this 
hobby, it just means dealing with the one thing we hate - change.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent post Steve, all very true !


Oh forgot to say I couldn`t could resist buying another 2 bottles of GLSS for £20+£5 bogof, cause it is handy and canny stuff.
If fact one of the best finishes I`ve had included a clean/polish with GLSS and sealed with Gtechniq C2 and now C1.5.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> The sheer variety of techniques that we have available with ONR, for me, makes it a natural detailer's choice when faced with a water shortage. I've been shrugging my shoulders at the people who are seeing the hosepipe ban as something akin to the end of the World. It isn't and the technology has been around for some years. I seem to have vague recollections of ONR being a product of the year winner even before I joined DW!


Correct me if I'm wrong (and I do mean that as I have no idea on this one), but for something like ONR/Wash & Wax Anywhere etc to be effective, don't they need to be used on cars that are only covered with only a light level of dirt/dust (effectively acting as a more powerful version of a quick detailing spray)?

I do 350 miles a week to and from the office, and at the end of a week my car is a mess with a mixture of traffic film and other nasties sprayed up the sides of the car (even with mudflaps) and up the front. As such I would normally be hesitant to attack the weekly grime on my car without at least loosening it with the hose or pressure washer, or better still applying a a pre-wash mixture of some kind before starting the wash cycle?

The hosepipe ban in my area makes the whole hosing/PW aspect of my normal washing regime decidedly difficult, which is why I've started looking at waterless solutions. But I am still concerned whether any of these options are viable for a properly grimy car without risking scratching the paintwork.


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

You mean like this one?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Very interesting, but noticeable that the video suggests multiple times using a jetwash to loosen before applying the ONR on very dirty cars.


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd share it as I've never seen ONR used on a really dirty car.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

chrisgreen said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong (and I do mean that as I have no idea on this one), but for something like ONR/Wash & Wax Anywhere etc to be effective


The problem here is that you aren't comparing like with like. Although you can
use ONR like a waterless wash, it isn't _uniquely_ a waterless wash when it
comes to technique. Unlike the true waterless wash, you have so many other
options available to you with ONR.

Just to muddy the water still further, on a very dirty car, where you might even 
struggle with a true waterless wash, then even ONR may not be the answer! 
Instead of taking this thread off-topic, I'll point you to two threads where this
is discussed thoroughly...
Waterless, what if car is caked with muck?
HFE - A General Guide amd FAQ

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Dave,


DIESEL DAVE said:


> If fact one of the best finishes I`ve had included a clean/polish with GLSS and sealed with Gtechniq C2 and now C1.5.


That doesn't surprise me at all. I still buy it, begrudgingly, because it's so
good on glass and stainless steel. Even at your "bargain basement" price, it's
still expensive. I'm also a bit miffed because a change of formulation has meant
it no longer tackles grease like it used to.

The thing about waterless washes is that they _have_ to be good at what
they claim to do - the US ambulance chasing lawyers have seen to that! Pity
they have no effect on the price 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Even at your "bargain basement" price, it's
> still expensive. I'm also a bit miffed because a change of formulation has meant
> it no longer tackles grease like it used to.


Yeah I remember you saying about its reformulation Steve but haven`t bought any for a while so I`ll find out soon.
No its not cheap even on special but it doesn`t but people off they reckon to have sold over 2 million bottles.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> ...they reckon to have sold over 2 million bottles.


...and that's just on Ideal World in the UK! Small wonder why other sellers take 
their lead from this - Grrrrrrrrr...

Regards,
Steve


----------

